# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 12/4/21



## jd56 (Dec 4, 2021)

Daggum December already. wow!
Hope everyone was busy looking for any family heirlooms while visiting family during the holidays.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## jd56 (Dec 4, 2021)

Not my family heirloom but, this late 30s Hawthorne had a one owner.
She said it was a 37 or 38.
The serial needs deciphering


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Dec 4, 2021)

did i lose a saturday?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 4, 2021)

I have had trouble sleeping in lately. I'm pretty sure I didn't sleep for over 24 hours it is Saturday right hahaha


----------



## buck hughes (Dec 4, 2021)

Hopalong Cassidy alarm clock that works. would like to find the original box for the clock.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Still Saturday


----------



## jd56 (Dec 4, 2021)

Yeah, yeah...I go fishing Tevery Sunday morning at the crack of dawn.
But  we decided to go on Saturday this week.
I usually post the Show and Tell just before I leave.

Got my days mixed up.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 4, 2021)

My contribution for the special Saturday Show and Tell:  a few awesome signs from Cliff @OC54, an 1896 Schwinn catalog, pedals, Union badge, and Sterling stem from Scott @sm2501, and a set of wheels from Mark G that should go great on my red 1937 Huffman!  Many thanks to all.  Also received the historic photo reprints back from Steve Zeifman who is a legendary photograph print maker for a heap of famous photographers.  These have been printed in limited editions on 100% cotton rag paper. I only have a couple left of each available for sale in the “Everything Else” sales section.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 4, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Yeah, yeah...I go fishing Tevery Sunday morning at the crack of dawn.
> But  we decided to go on Saturday this week.
> I usually post the Show and Tell just before I leave.
> 
> Got my days mixed up.





Cool, everyone gets a jump start!  👍


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 4, 2021)

Also forgot the things from earlier in the week back in Pennsylvania.  A big thanks to Ed @catfish, Glenn @Glenn Rhein, and kirk @kirk thomas for the assists!
Found a Vitalic tire in Massachusetts that is a perfect mate to the that came to me a few weeks ago.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 4, 2021)

i'm all confused !!!! is it saturday is it sunday  




O' well.. a surprise attack i guess... WHAT FUC%$#ING DAY IS THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jd56 (Dec 4, 2021)

I'll post again on this post tomorrow.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 4, 2021)

jd56 said:


> I'll post again on this post tomorrow.




That would further confuse @Handle Bar Hoarder ! I say lets leave him in the dark.  😜


----------



## falconer (Dec 4, 2021)

Estate sale finds...


----------



## juvela (Dec 4, 2021)

buck hughes said:


> Hopalong Cassidy alarm clock that works. would like to find the original box for the clock.
> 
> View attachment 1521912
> 
> View attachment 1521913




thanks so much for sharing this find!   😛

grew up about eight miles from the Hoppyland location there in Venice, California when it was in operation

alas me parents never took me  🥺










__





						Hoppyland
					





					www.westland.net
				




do recall having a couple of Hoppy toys however...

as William Boyd grew to a certain age he took himself out of the public eye saying he wanted fans to remember the Hoppy character at the height of his powers...









						William Boyd (actor) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








__





						William Boyd as Hopalong Cassidy
					





					www.b-westerns.com
				





-----


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 4, 2021)

eye is tinkin' about taken a train trip....or maybe a ship cruse


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 4, 2021)

In a few hours Sunday will happen.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 4, 2021)

falconer said:


> Estate sale finds...
> 
> View attachment 1522112
> 
> ...



NICE STUFF!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 4, 2021)

juvela said:


> thanks so much for sharing this find!   😛
> 
> grew up about eight miles from the Hoppyland location there in Venice, California when it was in operation
> 
> ...



NICE CLOCKS FOR ANY RED BLOODED YOUNG BOY OR GIRL!


----------



## vincev (Dec 4, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Yeah, yeah...I go fishing Tevery Sunday morning at the crack of dawn.
> But  we decided to go on Saturday this week.
> I usually post the Show and Tell just before I leave.
> 
> Got my days mixed up.



Thank you for doing it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2021)

An old, but new to me, trailer to haul my bicycles and motorcycles. V/r Shawn


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 5, 2021)

Nabbed this '86 yesterday.















Also picked up this old target game & small Tootsie-Toy truck...






















Happy Saturday/Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 5, 2021)

Thought I would post this, it is a screen shot of a calendar showing the DAY and date. Very useful hahaha


----------



## jd56 (Dec 5, 2021)

So...anybody notice that I was confused yesterday?

Geese, having no guide of what day of the week it is while out of work except for trash day and fishing day, I was clearly lost yesterday.

Having friends here on the cabe somehow keeps me centered and informed. Whether it would be a day late or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 5, 2021)

jd56 said:


> So...anybody notice that I was confused yesterday?
> 
> Geese, having no guide of what day of the week it is while out of work except for trash day and fishing day, I was clearly lost yesterday.
> 
> ...



It is really not a problem, the thread usually has a ton of posts another day can't hurt. Thanks for starting it off each week.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 5, 2021)

Got this from our friend  Rudy C. yesterday.
I love it!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 5, 2021)

I recently picked up this Tonka VW bug. My dad had this car when I was a kid same color and all. We had a huge family and if there were child seat laws back then we would have never gone anywhere together. The other car was a massive Fury station wagon. My older brother taught me what a bun out was with that wagon. My brother in law tells how he would stand on the front seat of his parents car and light his dads cigar while driving. Hahaha It goes nice on the display shelf next to the Willy's  gasser I got from @phantom awhile back.


----------



## Sprockets (Dec 5, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> An old, but new to me, trailer to haul my bicycles and motorcycles. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1522353



Congrats Shawn, I know you're going to enjoy it!


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 5, 2021)

Show-n-tell is what I look forward to every week. THANKS. I found this old 6 in. thick speed shop binder full of old speed equipment. catalogs.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 5, 2021)

Cool bike plate


----------



## Sven (Dec 5, 2021)

*Every since someone posted a thread in regards to specific day threads..I have seen a more cases of rebellious malcontents bucking the system.*

Anyway...This is not a bike related item nor newly purchased item. (Rebel w/o a cause here)
I finally got my prewar Lionel 260e locomotive fully rebuilt runs well.







A shot of the loco with tender and the passenger service has been restore.
*





*


----------



## rickyd (Dec 5, 2021)

I like odd stuff.


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 5, 2021)

Please allow me to bore you with another find, this is a 1965 ABC Studio Press book of the evening line up. It has biographies of the actors and what the show is about. If you are old enough to remember them.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 5, 2021)

Sporting a new seat pan I had schwinnxchange@yahoo.com restore he’s such a perfectionist. Just love his work
Oooh 12/5/2012


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 5, 2021)

Scored this cool tripometer and fabricated a bracket for it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 5, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Please allow me to bore you with another find, this is a 1965 ABC Studio Press book of the evening line up. It has biographies of the actors and what the show is about. If you are old enough to remember them.
> 
> View attachment 1522440
> 
> ...



Fantastic


----------



## genesmachines (Dec 5, 2021)

Dont ridicule me for these newer bikes found  I thought they are pretty nice. First  an AMF royal master which I have cleaned up and second a Murray Meteor Flight as found.


----------



## juvela (Dec 5, 2021)

-----





-----

thanks so much for sharing this find!   😉

looking at it reminded me that when i was about six years old i sent away for a pedometer with two breakfast cereal boxtops and fifty cents

to my six year old's mind it seemed like it took forever to come but arrive it did

as recalled, it was an item in the form of a metal disc one strapped to their ankle and it operated on the impact/vibration of a footfall - probably not very accurate  😄

-----


----------



## stoney (Dec 5, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Show-n-tell is what I look forward to every week. THANKS. I found this old 6 in. thick speed shop binder full of old speed equipment. catalogs.
> 
> View attachment 1522376
> 
> ...



There is A S__T TON of info in there.


----------



## stoney (Dec 5, 2021)

genesmachines said:


> Dont ridicule me for these newer bikes found  I thought they are pretty nice. First  an AMF royal master which I have cleaned up and second a Murray Meteor Flight as found.
> 
> View attachment 1522484
> 
> ...



No ridicule here. I love middleweights. Love the colors and the chrome. Easy riding bikes. Love the AMF


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 5, 2021)

I got a nice pair of ringed grips for my Aerocycle.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 5, 2021)

I'M NOT FALLING FOR THIS AGAIN .... I KNOW IT IS MONDAY!!!  YOU GUY'S ARE JUST TRYING TO TRICK ME AGAIN.... IN ALL SERIOUSNESS THANK YOU FOR DOING THIS THREAD I LOOK FORWARD TO IT EVERY WEEK... NO MATTER WHAT DAY YOU POST IT ON.. THANK YOU & KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK............


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 5, 2021)

A locking springer fork for a Schwinn project showed up this week. And a set of paperboy hooks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2021)

Forgot but I also got a tank for my Indian!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 5, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Forgot but I also got a tank for my Indian!
> 
> View attachment 1522552



SO NICESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 5, 2021)

Picked up these 2 great bikes! Thanks to a special someone! 😁


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 5, 2021)

..


----------



## 1937Zenith (Dec 5, 2021)

Got my hands on this viper. Definitely the cleanest Bmx bike I’ve ever got my hands on. Gonna throw some nice pedals on it and it will be near perfect


----------



## juvela (Dec 5, 2021)

1937Zenith said:


> Got my hands on this viper. Definitely the cleanest Bmx bike I’ve ever got my hands on. Gonna throw some nice pedals on it and it will be near perfect
> 
> View attachment 1522577
> 
> ...



-----

gotta luv that saddle pillar -

- reminds one of the lowrider's mantra of "low and slow"


-----


----------



## juvela (Dec 5, 2021)

-----





-----

wrt paper boy hooks -

there was a discussion over on the lightweights forum a short while back regarding a similarly placed appurtenance with a differing function...









						A Mystery part... | International Bicycles
					

I'm cleaning up a '55 Dutch Gazelle - everything about it, looks original. This little rubber piece was fitted onto the handlebars, near the right grip - and seems to serve no purpose whatsoever. Some kind of a bumper, maybe? It doesn't show any wear. Anybody know what it is? Thanks.




					thecabe.com
				





-----


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 5, 2021)

🙂 🙂 🙂 🤓


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 5, 2021)

Received this this week and it's cool! Thanks again @Boris also got a cool wheel siren, but no pics at the moment thanks again @Rust_Trader 






Didn't buy this, but my buddy just finished this '72 roadrunner and stopped by on it's madden voyage










Pretty sweet!


----------



## Barto (Dec 5, 2021)

Funday for me!!  Went to a small hot Rod swap early, a train show (closed due to illness) a nice breakfast and then a guitar swap!  My buddies and I all did very well!!  Breakfast was Great!!
Sandblaster
Mylint toy model T bucket Roadster
Very cool headlight with bracket
Fender P Bass


----------



## John (Dec 5, 2021)

1939 Colson Hi-Way Patrol original paint


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2021)

John said:


> 1939 Colson Hi-Way Patrol original paintView attachment 1522612
> 
> View attachment 1522613



You win.


----------



## Vintagebikenut (Dec 5, 2021)

Boris said:


> You win.



WOW!!! Awesomeness! 😍


----------



## Vintagebikenut (Dec 5, 2021)

John said:


> 1939 Colson Hi-Way Patrol original paintView attachment 1522612
> 
> View attachment 1522613



I had to take a second look to notice the ultra rare guard tail light WOW!!! 😲


----------



## HARPO (Dec 5, 2021)

1984 (I believe) Dawes Super Galaxy, missing the racks and fenders but with the original Brooks B17. Picked itup a few hours ago. Check out the backward seat post...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 5, 2021)

John said:


> 1939 Colson Hi-Way Patrol original paintView attachment 1522612
> 
> View attachment 1522613


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Dec 5, 2021)

Sven said:


> *Every since someone posted a thread in regards to specific day threads..I have seen a more cases of rebellious malcontents bucking the system.*
> 
> Anyway...This is not a bike related item nor newly purchased item. (Rebel w/o a cause here)
> I finally got my prewar Lionel 260e locomotive fully rebuilt runs well.View attachment 1522402
> ...



Nice job getting all those bends and warps out!


----------



## kccomet (Dec 5, 2021)

bilenky tandem, didn't need it but the price was right for a noted builder


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Dec 5, 2021)

These are screen shots from the listing, but I received these Raleigh "trading cards." Going to frame them together. Another goodie on the way.


----------



## mike j (Dec 5, 2021)

Just received my new Shimano 5spd hub to replace my Sturmey 5spd. The former didn't last long at all. It was an upgrade from my 3spd Sturmey w/ drum brake. That hub is still going strong, I have it back on for the meantime. Only problem is that the drum brake isn't very strong. Hoping the new hub will work out well.


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2021)

bikesnbuses said:


> Picked up these 2 great bikes! Thanks to a special someone! 😁View attachment 1522570
> 
> View attachment 1522571



Who was it??? I want names!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 5, 2021)

Picked up a  few middleweight schwinns  this week


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 5, 2021)

catfish said:


> Who was it??? I want names!!!



Ill give you a hint Ed! His name rhymes with "Fatdish" ! But Ill message you with his REAL name! 😁


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2021)

bikesnbuses said:


> Ill give you a hint Ed! His name rhymes with "Fatdish" ! But Ill message you with his REAL name! 😁


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 5, 2021)

Sven said:


> *Every since someone posted a thread in regards to specific day threads..I have seen a more cases of rebellious malcontents bucking the system.*
> 
> Anyway...This is not a bike related item nor newly purchased item. (Rebel w/o a cause here)
> I finally got my prewar Lionel 260e locomotive fully rebuilt runs well.View attachment 1522402
> ...



NICE JOB REHAB OF ENGINE.  LOVE THOSE PREWAR TRAINS.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 5, 2021)

went to look at a girls 80's (?) 3 speed Schwinn for the shiny 3 speed wheelset and took home two 5 speeds as well. so, before I started thinking I should have left them there I put a bunch of the 5-speed stuff on my Racer. fenders, brakes, 27" wheels, crank and chainring. I did not take any other pics of the other parts.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 5, 2021)

Made a couple stainless tail light clamps for Schwinn 3-speed bikes. They go on the seat stays. They're made from hose clamp stock, shaped, drilled, and polished.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 5, 2021)

Neighbor at Tahoe knows I ride bikes…wants to give me this bike…old Schwinn Paramount series 70…Cool!

My Sister just texted me these pics…













I will be stopping by her house for pickup tomorrow.


----------



## juvela (Dec 5, 2021)

bikesnbuses said:


> Ill give you a hint Ed! His name rhymes with "Fatdish" ! But Ill message you with his REAL name! 😁




-----

...or those with whom he is on good terms may choose to refer to him as siluriforme for short...


-----


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 5, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Neighbor at Tahoe knows I ride bikes…wants to give me this bike…old Schwinn Paramount series 70…Cool!



I like the drilled out seatpost clamp


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 5, 2021)

Late to the party. My little Colson Looptail double bar with 20" wheels. All original minus the grips and saddle. It's possibly a 1941 model.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 12, 2021)

genesmachines said:


> Dont ridicule me for these newer bikes found  I thought they are pretty nice. First  an AMF royal master which I have cleaned up and second a Murray Meteor Flight as found.
> 
> View attachment 1522484
> 
> ...



Love me some tanklights and tank bikes

Hey, " it's all about the tanklight"


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 12, 2021)

Barto said:


> Funday for me!!  Went to a small hot Rod swap early, a train show (closed due to illness) a nice breakfast and then a guitar swap!  My buddies and I all did very well!!  Breakfast was Great!!
> Sandblaster
> Mylint toy model T bucket Roadster
> Very cool headlight with bracket
> ...



I have an identical Nylint model T, still has the radiator cap. One of my daughters favorites way back when[


----------



## mikecuda (Jan 2, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Forgot but I also got a tank for my Indian!
> 
> View attachment 1522552



Anyone making repop Indian tanks???


----------

